# STRUTS-verschiedene Sprachen über Button (nicht über Browser)



## Jack5551 (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
in STRUTS gibts ja die wunderbar einfache Möglichkeit die Webseite in verschiedenen Sprachen auszugeben (durch Verwendung der resource-dateien). Was ist aber, wenn der User ausversehn eine ungewollte Sprache eingestellt hat in seinem Browser, z.B. wegen einer englischen Standart-Installation o.ä. Wäre es nicht besser direkt auf der Seite einen Button zu legen, mit dem man die Sprache umstellen kann? Gibt es da in Struts auch eine einfache Möglichkeit?

Grüße
Jack


----------



## schnuffie (20. Juni 2006)

Die Action-Klasse besitzt dafür eine Methode, der Du die gewünschte (z.B. von Dir in der Session gecachten Locale) mitteilst:


```
protected void setLocale(javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest request,
                         java.util.Locale locale)
```


----------



## Jack5551 (23. Juni 2006)

danke schnuffie
ich werds mal versuchen

grüße
jack


----------



## bla7 (23. April 2007)

Habe auch eine frage dazu. Und zwar habe ich das mit dem Wechseln der Sprache wunderbar hinbekommen. Mein Problem ist jetzt aber dass ich ja nur jeweils ein forward zu einer bestimmten seite machen kann. Ich möchte aber dass man innerhalb der Applikation auf zum Beispiel die Sprache Englisch klicken kann und dann wechselt die Sprache und man ist dann auch wieder auf der gleichen Seite wie vorher. Ich habe verschiedenste Foren und Google nach diesem Problem abgesucht, aber bin jedoch zu keiner Lösung gekommen. 

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen?


----------

